# Vostok Bankrupt?



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Just came across THIS, at the bottom of the page it says they have filed for bankruptcy as some people here probably already know, wonder if the watches will go up in value now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I see their website is closed, sad news IMO


----------



## robbra (Apr 5, 2010)

I wouldn't trust everything on Wiki. Vostok have just released a new range of dials and I have been assured the factory is still producing. The link on their website goes to what I believe is a factory outlet. Lots of discussion on WUS.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.vostok-europe.com/ is still up.


----------



## robbra (Apr 5, 2010)

jeffvader said:


> http://www.vostok-europe.com/ is still up.


not the original Vostok manufacturers site which is or was

vostok-inc.com

and is apparently being reconstructed


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

If you check out the latest Utube WatchKomrade posting, 8th April,about the Vostok Europe Anchar first 30atm diver, there is no suggestion whatsoever about bankruptsy.The posting goes on to describe a whole gammut of new watches for 2010 and boasts that many feature Seiko NH25 quartz movements.I presume that Vostok Europe and Boctok are still branches of the same company.One thing I have noticed though is that VE prices have been rising quite alot.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

'Vostok' & 'Vostok Europe' are two different watch brands. 'Vostok' (Ð'Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ðº) is a Russian watch brand produced in Chistopol. 'Vostok Europe' is a brand made by the Lithuanian company Koliz Vostok using modified Vostok Russia movements


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

dapper said:


> 'Vostok' & 'Vostok Europe' are two different watch brands. 'Vostok' (Ð'Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ðº) is a Russian watch brand produced in Chistopol. 'Vostok Europe' is a brand made by the Lithuanian company Koliz Vostok using modified Vostok Russia movements


I hope Vostok/Boctok don't go under as i've been wearing my one for the last month or so and still love it, i'm still after other Vostok amphibians/divers


----------

